# Nissan Juke To Get 188-hp Turbocharged Direct-Injection 4-Cylinder



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan's upcoming Juke crossover isn't going to win any awards for style, but the vehicle's engine is an exciting bit of technology. When the Juke goes on sale in North America later this year it will likely feature a turbocharged 1.6-liter four-cylinder engine with direct-injection technology – GTDI (gasoline turbocharged direct injection) for short. It also gets variable valve timing on both the intake and exhaust side of the engine.

The GTDI 1.6 will be offered in Europe, but Nissan has not confirmed if it will be available in the North American model.

This setup will allow for optimum performance with minimum fuel economy. The mpg stats aren't available yet, but we can report that the engine makes 188-hp and 177 ft-lbs of torque.

The GTDI engine is the first by Nissan and is likely a sign of things to come for the automaker. Currently Volkswagen, GM and Ford and Mazda are big proponents of mixing small displacement engines with turbocharged and direct-injection technology and most other automakers are likely to follow suit soon.

More: *Nissan Juke To Get 188-hp Turbocharged Direct-Injection 4-Cylinder* on AutoGuide.com


----------

